# English Members



## Bee (Apr 22, 2015)

*'CRY GOD FOR HARRY, ENGLAND AND ST.GEORGE'




*







HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2015)

_Happy St. Georges Day Bee, and to all of our English members!


_


----------



## Bee (Apr 22, 2015)

Thankyou SeaBreeze.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 22, 2015)

Happy St. George's Day to all who celebrate it - BTW, how is it traditionally celebrated?


----------



## Pam (Apr 22, 2015)

*Thanks, Bee. Happy St George's Day to all my fellow Englishmen/women.*


----------



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Happy St. George's Day to all who celebrate it - BTW, how is it traditionally celebrated?



Thanks Glinda, though I didn't know it was St Georges day until Bee posted this, :redface-new:  I don't know of any celebrations, but I am sure some do somewhere. .....................have just found some on Wicki  





> The tradition of celebration St George's day had waned by the end of the 18th century after the union of England and Scotland.[SUP][12][/SUP] Nevertheless the link with St. George continues today, for example Salisbury holds an annual St. George’s Day pageant, the origins of which are believed to go back to the 13th century.[SUP][8][/SUP] In recent years the popularity of St. George's Day appears to be increasing gradually. BBC Radio 3 had a full programme of St. George's Day events in 2006, and Andrew Rosindell, ConservativeMP for Romford, has been putting the argument forward in the House of Commons to make St. George's Day a public holiday. In early 2009, Mayor of London Boris Johnsonspearheaded a campaign to encourage the celebration of St. George's Day. Today, St. George's day may be celebrated with anything English including morris dancing and Punch and Judy shows.[SUP][13][/SUP] Additional celebrations may involve the commemoration of 23 April as Shakespeare's birthday/death.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_George's_Day


----------



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

Bee said:


> *'CRY GOD FOR HARRY, ENGLAND AND ST.GEORGE'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for reminding me Bee, will you be celebrating? epper:


----------



## Glinda (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm about 40% of English descent so maybe I'll celebrate too by having a proper British tea.:teapot:


----------



## Bee (Apr 23, 2015)

No I will be gardening Merlin.

There are several celebrations/events going on over the country today and some will be on Saturday as there is no national holiday for today.


----------



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I'm about 40% of English descent so maybe I'll celebrate too by having a proper British tea.:teapot:



An *English* tea surely Glinda :bigwink:, lets not drag those other countries into our celebrations, they have their own flags and saints :wink:


----------



## Laurie (Apr 23, 2015)

"how is it traditionally celebrated?"

The English don't celebrate it much, certainly not like the Irish and the Welsh celebrate their saints' days.

It's also Shakespeare's birthday and they've just gad the Queen's (real, she has two) birthday.

If St Andrews Day fell on Burns's and Bonnie Prince Charlie's birthdays the Scots would party for a week!


----------



## Bee (Apr 23, 2015)

merlin said:


> An *English* tea surely Glinda :bigwink:, lets not drag those other countries into our celebrations, they have their own flags and saints :wink:




Well said merlin.


----------



## Bee (Apr 23, 2015)

Events in London for St.Georges day

http://blog.fancydress.com/festivals/st-georges-day-events-london-2015/

By searching the internet you can find several more events/celebrations that are taking place across the country.


----------



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

Bee said:


> No I will be gardening Merlin.
> 
> There are several celebrations/events going on over the country today and some will be on Saturday as there is no national holiday for today.



I will be doing the same Billy, the weather is breaking up soon, so best make the most of it.

 I am all in favour of a national holiday though, the more the merrier, even though all my days are already holidays, well sort of


----------



## Bee (Apr 23, 2015)

merlin said:


> I will be doing the same Billy, the weather is breaking up soon, so best make the most of it.
> 
> _*I am all in favour of a national holiday though, the more the merrier, even though all my days are already holidays, well sort of*_



Completely agree.......I am also retired but there is a different feel to the day when it is a National Holiday.


----------



## Pam (Apr 23, 2015)

There's a St George's Day pageant every year in the nearby market town. Food stalls, games, entertainment etc.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

merlin said:


> An *English* tea surely Glinda :bigwink:, lets not drag those other countries into our celebrations, they have their own flags and saints :wink:



Yes an English tea. In Scotland on St. Andrews Day it's whisky!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy St George's Day to English members!


----------



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes an English tea. In Scotland on St. Andrews Day it's whisky!



I much prefer your toast Annie, :cheers1:  I have never drank tea and coffee doesn't seem to be much of a toast :shrug:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

merlin said:


> I much prefer your toast Annie, :cheers1:  I have never drank tea and coffee doesn't seem to be much of a toast :shrug:



Still have some whisky I gave hubby for anniversary!  Cheers!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Mercy, Annie, pished already? No one waited for me! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Mercy, Annie, pished already? No one waited for me! Lol.



Haha!  Not yet!  I'm behaving pretty well actually as I'm counting calories.  But once the family is here tomorrow it's wine with stepdaughter and Stella with son in law.  But I need to seriously limit it.


----------



## Bee (Apr 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes an English tea. In Scotland on St. Andrews Day it's whisky!



Actually for those that are celebrating or going to an event, the drinks will be a good* English* ale.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Dark beer, Bee?


----------



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Haha!  Not yet!  I'm behaving pretty well actually as I'm counting calories.  But once the family is here tomorrow it's wine with stepdaughter and Stella with son in law.  But I need to seriously limit it.



I guess my maths when counting calories goes all to pot, so I just give up.    An icy cold Stella can't be beaten any time of the day, though dark beer is my preference later in the day.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2015)

I shall be celebrating today with a pint or three of proper English ale at my local. They are a brew pub and have produced a "George and Dragon" ale especially for the occasion. Being one quarter Cornish on my dad's side I also celebrated St Piran's day on March 5th with a pint or three of good Cornish ale and a pasty specially shipped in from Ann's pasty shop in Lizard village.

"Trelawny" the Cornish anthem ...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Very cool, Rob!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Bee said:


> Actually for those that are celebrating or going to an event, the drinks will be a good* English* ale.



Oh aye!! Much better!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

merlin said:


> I guess my maths when counting calories goes all to pot, so I just give up.    An icy cold Stella can't be beaten any time of the day, though dark beer is my preference later in the day.



My taste in beer has definitely matured and I like many IPAs, but dark beer or bitter, no way.  My husband brews really good beer from kits in our garage.  IPA's mainly.  Some are dark.  He likes the American hops the best.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy St. George's Day!


----------



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

*Celebration's around the world...*

*St George's Day around the world*








St George's Day around the world Credit: ReutersWhile many feel a fierce national pride for the St George's cross and the patron saint's day (23rd April) England in fact shares St George's with a host of other countries and places.
Each has its own unusual customs surrounding his feast day, here is a look at some of the more surprising and unexpected customs surrounding St George's Day.



Catalonia, Spain






A display of roses forms part of the traditional celebration of Sant Jordi's day Credit: ReutersSt George (Sant Jordi) is associated with several places in Spain but one of the most colourful is the Catalonia capital. A public holiday is held in the area and has several similarities with Valentine's Day, with roses and books being exchanged by lovers.
Barcelona's most popular street Las Ramblas becomes awash with flower and book sellers. Catalonia has managed to export the tradition as UNESCO adopted the date as World Book Day.



Russia






People wearing orange Ribbons of St. George in Moscow. Credit: ReutersThe Russian Orthodox Church uses the Julian Calendar so St Geoge's Day is celebrated on the same day but it is 6th May, not 23rd April.
As well as this date Russians also mark the consecration of the Church of St George on 26th November. This was traditionally the time of year when peasants were permitted to move to a different land owner.

While this tradition has died out the Ribbon of St George is still one of the most respected Russian military honours. The black and orange striped ribbon is also used by civilians as a patriotic symbol. It has been seen again recently displayed by separatists in Ukraine as a Russian symbol.



Albania






A man throws twigs in a bonfire Credit: ReutersAlbanians celebrate the day by going out and lighting a fire and playing around it as a sign of joy.



Bulgaria






People roast lambs on a spit for St George's Day in Bulgaria. Credit: ReutersRoasting a whole lamb is traditional on St George's Day in Bulgaria as he is the patron saint of shepherds. It is seen as a day when evil enchantments can be broken and a blessed day when the saint blesses the crop and morning dew, so many walk in the early morning to wash their face in the fresh dew.



Croatia

Croatians also use fire to mark St George's Day which is considered the first day of Spring. In the slavic tradition girls are dressed as goddesses in leaves and sing for locals.



England




​

A group of Morris Dancers perform as part of St George's Day celebrations in Leadenhall Market, in the City financial district of London Credit: Dominic Lipinski/PA WireIn the early 15th century the day was celebrated with a major public holiday and was on a par with Christmas.It was only after the union of Scotland and England that the St George's celebrations waned.

One, mostly unobserved, St George's custom is to wearing a red rose in your lapel. The hymn Jerusalem is still often sung and Morris Dancers are also usually much in evidence around England.

Last updated Thu 23 Apr 2015


----------



## Glinda (Apr 23, 2015)

Gee, maybe I can find a group of Morris dancers for entertainment . . . The fun never ends!

So I'm lining up my calendar for the coming year.  St. Patrick's Day is March 17; St. George's Day is April 23; when is St. Andrew's Day?  And I know it's St. David's Day for Wales but when is that?  I'll celebrate all of them!

artytime:


----------



## Bee (Apr 23, 2015)

St.Davids Day....1st March

St.Andrews Day........30th November


----------



## Bee (Apr 23, 2015)

St.Georges Day Anthem....


----------



## maddyathome (Apr 24, 2015)

How many English people here would describe themselves as British? I always think of myself as English rather than British. I find non Brits call us British.


----------



## merlin (Apr 24, 2015)

maddyathome said:


> How many English people here would describe themselves as British? I always think of myself as English rather than British. I find non Brits call us British.



I always think of myself as British, as I am not particularly nationalistic, I regard this island we live on as one I guess, saying you are English somehow seems like you are separating yourself or rejecting your fellow islanders in Scotland and Wales. 
I regard Ireland as a separate country for the same reason, its an island, though I know the north is technically British.


----------

